# What Tiers are your villagers in?



## Fresco3332 (Jan 9, 2016)

I'm interested ask people always say that tiers don't matter to them but I just wanted to see if people had all tier 1's, 5's or a mix?

Me personally:
Tier 1 - Beau
Tier 2 - Bam
Tier 3 - Goldie + Lobo
Tier 4 -
Tier 5 - Cyrano, Pinky, Pippy, Violet.

Let me hear about your tiers!


----------



## RRJay (Jan 9, 2016)

Tier 1- Chief
Tier 2- Julian
Tier 3-
Tier 4- Peanut, Tammy
Tier 5- Kody, Portia, Klaus, Simon, Blaire, Tiffany

Honestly thought Peanut and Portia would be higher up!


----------



## Kittyinpink87 (Jan 9, 2016)

Tier 1 : Lolly 
Tier 1 : Diana 
Tier 1 : Fauna 
Tier 1 : Roise
Tier 2 : Francine 
Tier 2 : Chrissy 
Tier 4 : Butch 
Tier 4 : Benjamin
Tier 4 : Hamlet
Tier 5 : Rodney

But year i dont care about tier list lol


----------



## Crash (Jan 9, 2016)

tier 1 - lolly & stitches
tier 2 - bam
tier 3 - goldie, tangy, mira, lobo
tier 4 - pecan & rolf 
tier 5 - kidd 

that's only my main town, but I love them all so much ; v ; I've come to find that there are adorable villagers in every tier, some are just more underrated than others. ​


----------



## Greggy (Jan 9, 2016)

1 - Fang, Ankha, Beau, Chief
2 - Genji, Bam, Phoebe*
3 - Snake
4 - Dotty*
5 - Bones, Chadder, Yuka, Nana*

*-Left my town already.


----------



## toadsworthy (Jan 9, 2016)

Rfiten
Tier 1 - Whitney, Merengue, Ankha
Tier 2 - 
Tier 3 - Roscoe, Drago, Lopez
Tier 4 - Sterling, Bangle
Tier 5 - Vic, Paula
A pretty good mix! but I picked these guys because they followed my skyrim theme

Zephyr
Tier 1 - Lolly, Zucker
Tier 2 - 
Tier 3 - Tangy, O'Hare, Olivia
Tier 4 - Poncho
Tier 5 - Bettina, Timbra, Renee, Avery
All of these are my absolute favorite villagers! so didn't matter the tier! of course a lot are Tier 5, but honestly I think all 4 of them are underrated!

but hm, I didn't realize I had absolutely no tier 2's


----------



## focus (Jan 9, 2016)

tier 1: marshal, merengue
tier 2: julian, flurry, bob, bam
tier 5: gala, frita, astrid, rocco
i don't want any of my tier 5s except for gala. how in the WORLD is she tier 5? she's the cutest


----------



## Hopeless Opus (Jan 9, 2016)

Tier 1: Diana, Rosie
Tier 2: Mitzi, Francine, Wolfgang, Chrissy
Tier 3: Felicity, Lobo
Tier 4: N/A
Tier 5: Nana, Dizzy


----------



## Sweetley (Jan 9, 2016)

Tier 1 - Whitney
Tier 2 - Kid Cat, Mitzi, Pietro
Tier 3 - Lobo
Tier 4 - Agent S, Hazel
Tier 5 - Big Top, Rocket, Cropue

All villagers are my favorites, except Cropue. I don't like him. ._.


----------



## Barbara (Jan 9, 2016)

What tier list are you basing this off?


----------



## Knopekin (Jan 9, 2016)

Barbara said:


> What tier list are you basing this off?



This one! (picture form here)

My main town is a real mix:


1: Lolly
2: Freya
3: Felicity and Eugene
4: Cube, Goldie, Daisy and Tammy
5: Peirce and Gaston

(Daisy's going soon, but I'm not sure who she'll be replaced by)

And my secondary town has a ton of desirables, mostly because I was cycling at the same time and didn't have internet, and couldn't bring myself to void them ;;


1: Fang, Fauna, Ankha and Whitney
2: Coco
3: Mira and Kabuki
4: None!
5: Pudge, Rowan and Gabi

(I'm swapping Ankha for Ken soon, though)


----------



## Fairytale (Jan 9, 2016)

I restarted my town a week ago and I'm not going to keep my villagers (except Flurry and Dotty), anyway:

Tier 1: Beau
Tier 2: Apollo, Flurry
Tier 3: -
Tier 4: Dotty
Tier 5: Frita, Elise, Samson, Eloise and Lucha


----------



## Barbara (Jan 9, 2016)

Alright... I will _italic_ the ones I am planning to move out, either because of house location or because I don't like him/her.

Tier 1: Fang
Tier 2: _Fuchsia_
Tier 3: Cheri, Biskit
Tier 4: -
Tier 5: _Curlos_, Bill, _Rhonda_, Hugh, Crackle

Almost all, except for Biskit and Crackle/Hugh might eventually move out if I want to place a certain pwp where their house is/I don't like the placement 'enough' and because I'm not sure if I want two pigs. When villagers have been in my town for quite some time and they suggest to move, I tend to agree with them as well so my town doesn't get static and boring.
I haven't invited any villagers from other towns and my move-ins are either random, from wi-fi/streetpass or the campsite, which is why my villagers are not based on what I picked but rather on what I didn't want to move out.


----------



## lucitine (Jan 9, 2016)

Tier 1
Tier 2 - Phoebie
Tier 3 - Kiki
Tier 4
Tier 5 - Nate, Alfonso, Amelia, Rowan, Hamphrey, Tammi, Quillson, Nibbles


Okay...
How is Nibbles a T5  She's so fricking cute!!

- - - Post Merge - - -

Also, I wanted to say that Nate and Alfonso are some of my absolute favorite villagers~ And I love all of my T5 rejects (Except Quillson. JUST. MOVE.) And these are random move ins (except nate). I've never actively searched for any villager xD


----------



## mayortash (Jan 9, 2016)

Laputa: 
Tier 1 - n/a
Tier 2 - n/a
Tier 3 - Kyle, Ruby, Lily
Tier 4 - Tammy
Tier 5 - Beardo, Becky, Cyrano, Portia, Vladimir

Fitzrova
Tier 1 - n/a
Tier 2 - Tia
Tier 3 - n/a
Tier 4 - n/a
Tier 5 - Baabara, Bill, Cranston, Del, Hans, Penelope, Sly, Sylvia, 

I thought Lily would be higher to be honest. Though I really don't mind. I love all my villagers.


----------



## MalinkaLuna (Jan 9, 2016)

Tier 1: Molly, Marshal, Whitney
Tier 2: none
Tier 3: Sly, _Portia_, Pashmina, Wendy, Lobo
Tier 4:
Tier 5: _Katt_, _Samson_

The ones in italic will be replaced by:

Tier 1: Stitches, Flurry, Diana


----------



## AccfSally (Jan 9, 2016)

Putting both my towns down:

Tier 1: Marshal
Tier 2: Francine, Chrissy, Poppy, Genji
Tier 3: O'Hare, Mira, Snake
Tier 4: Filbert, Static, Mint, Agent S, Bonbon, Hazel
Tier 5: Sally, Caroline, Ricky, Sheldon, Doc, Hugh

I don't like the tier thing, The only villager I don't like is Hugh.

I don't understand why Sally and Caroline are tier 5! Especially Sally! She's adorable!


----------



## ItsMilkypink (Jan 9, 2016)

Tier 1: Marshal.
Tier 2: Phoebe.
Tier 3: Tangy.
Tier 4: Daisy.
Tier 5: Crackle (Spork in US), Bill, Bree, Grizzly.

I like all of my villagers. Ever since I started playing AC, I've never really minded any of the villagers, and I love some pretty ugly ones too (Like Tabby <3).


----------



## Lumira (Jan 9, 2016)

(Based off the tier system I found on this site)
Tier 1: Whitney
Tier 2: Julian, Molly, Apollo
Tier 3: -
Tier 4: Roald, Moe
Tier 5: Coach, Mathilda, Sylvia, Hippeux

I'm not a fan of the tier thing either. The only villager I really dislike is Sylvia, but it has nothing to do with her being in tier 5. And Mathilda is being adopted on the 12th to a better home <3


----------



## ZebraQueen (Jan 9, 2016)

from the tier list
Tier 1 Fauna
Tier 2 Drago
Tier 3 Flora
Tier 4 Aurora
Tier 5 Savannah
Tier 6 Lionel, Rocco, Shari, Eloise, Tank


----------



## Waterbottle1234 (Jan 9, 2016)

focus said:


> tier 1: marshal, merengue
> tier 2: julian, flurry, bob, bam
> tier 5: gala, frita, astrid, rocco
> i don't want any of my tier 5s except for gala. how in the WORLD is she tier 5? she's the cutest



Omg haha I want gala too!!! She's so cute


----------



## X2k5a7y (Jan 9, 2016)

Tier 1 = Stitches 
Tier 2 = N/A 
Tier 3 = Colton 
Tier 4 = Hamlet, Peanut
Tier 5 = Ozzie, Charlise, Vic, Greta, Annalisa


----------



## PrincessAurora (Jan 9, 2016)

Tier 1: Fauna, Whitney
Tier 2: Julian, Bob, Phoebe, Tia
Tier 3: Ruby
Tier 4: ~
Tier 5: Curly, Elvis, Prince


----------



## Veggiesaurus (Jan 9, 2016)

I didnt know about tiers until I signed up for this site, but I have a mix:
1: Stitches, Merengue
2: Mitzi
3: Bruce, Drago, Cheri
4: Poncho, Katt
5: Opal, Peewee

I'm planning to keep all of them for at least a while except peewee.   I love Stitches, Katt and Mitzi.  They've been in my town since the beginning or close to it.  Opal is my favorite of my newer villagers


----------



## Azura (Jan 9, 2016)

Tier one: Whitney, Zucker
Tier Two: Chrissy, Phoebe, Julian,Lucky 
Tier 3:
Tier 4:
Tier 5: Baabara, Vlady (This guy is growing on me but there's so many cranky villagers I love) and Bettina but really, Bettina is Tier 5? She's an absolute cutie with a great color scheme, adorable, sweet, and on top of that an AMAZING house! Though, I only heard of her just now when I got my new town but she made my love for the tiny mouse villagers grow, I love when she's walking in flowers and they go up to her head that's adorable. My Bettina rant, so under appreciated. Though, I can usually find something I love in every villager.


----------



## MapleLeafKangaroos (Jan 9, 2016)

Tier 1: Zucker
Tier 2: Julian
Tier 3: Biskit, Eugene, Felicity 
Tier 4:
Tier 5: Phil, Frank, Klaus, Pierce


----------



## CJODell62 (Jan 9, 2016)

Tier 1: Lolly
Tier 2: Apollo, Bob, Flora, Maple
Tier 3: Cookie, Felicity, Fuchsia
Tier 4: Aurora, Katt
Tier 5: Anchovy, Avery, Becky, Bertha, Boone, Bree, Bud, Clyde, Coach, Elvis, Frita, Grizzly, Iggly, Keaton, Ken, Maelle, Rodney, Sydney

So yeah, out of the 29 villagers I have, 18 of them, or 62%, are Tier 5's. Not that I mind, of course. BTW, I say that I have 29 villagers because my only Tier 1 villager, Lolly, is a resident of two of my towns.


----------



## ArtsyDreamer (Jan 9, 2016)

Tier 1 -
Tier 2 - Punchy
Tier 3 -O'Hare
Tier 4 - Agnes, Bluebear, Carmen, Daisy
Tier 5 - Dizzy, Midge, Moose, Shari


----------



## P. Star (Jan 9, 2016)

Tier 1: Merengue, Stitches, Diana and Ankha
Tier 2: Tia, Molly, Lucky, Julian and Francine
Tier 3: Tangy


----------



## BlueSkies (Jan 10, 2016)

My town is a little jumbled right now, but here's the tiers of my dreamies. (I do have a couple of these guys!)
Tier 1- Stitches, Merengue
Tier 2- Kid Cat, Flurry, Julian
Tier 3- Willow, Felicity
Tier 4- Tammy
Tier 5- Walt (This guy was with me from day one- on my very, very first animal crossing game. ;v; No town of mine is complete without this grouch-head! xD), Benedict (This guy was with my brother on day one-- he moved out of his town and into mine, where I'll gladly hold onto him!)

I think I have a pretty good mix?


----------



## xkittyy (Jan 10, 2016)

Tier 1: Diana, Rosie, Beau, Lolly, Zucker
Tier 2: Kid Cat, Mitzi
Tier 3: Tangy, Tom
Tier 4: Dotty


----------



## ime_rbs (Jan 10, 2016)

Oldale
Tier 1: Fang
Tier 2: Apollo
Tier 3:
Tier 4: Blanche, Teddy, Chevre
Tier 5: Alfonso, Bubbles, Flo, Rhonda, Olaf

Castelia
Tier 1: Beau, Whitney
Tier 2: Zell, Cherry
Tier 3: Bianca
Tier 4: Rolf, Daisy
Tier 5: Gayle, Leonardo, Sly

Myrefall
Tier 1:
Tier 2:
Tier 3: Goldie, Cookie, Biskit
Tier 4: Daisy, Butch
Tier 5: Portia, Alfonso, Gayle, Sly, Tom


----------



## Blueskyy (Jan 10, 2016)

Tier 1:  Whitney, Fang
Tier 2: Maple, Molly, Bunnie, Mitzi
Tier 3: Kiki, Papi (moving in tomorrow)
Tier 4: Blanche and Jacques
Tier 5: None


----------



## Vintage Viola (Jan 10, 2016)

Tier 1: Fauna, Stitches
Tier 2: Tia
Tier 3: Cookie, Vesta
Tier 4: ~
Tier 5: Canberra, Cesar, Marcie, Simon, Velma

I love all of my villagers no matter their tier  I'd never get rid of any of them.

Edit: I'm actually surprised that Marcie is Tier 5, I thought she would at least be Tier 3. She's so incredibly cute and her eyes are so pretty!


----------



## MTPockets (Jan 10, 2016)

Are you talking about villagers in my town or my dreamies? That's two very different lists.

Current Villagers
Tier One: None
Tier Two: Maple
Tier Three: Cheri and Cherry
Tier Four: None
Tier Five: Sly, Greta, Deli, Egbert, Hopper, Kidd, and Melba

Dreamies:
Tier One: Fauna and Diana
Tier Two: Maple and Phoebe 
Tier Three: None
Tier Four: Peanut, Filbert, and Hamlet
Tier Five: Gaston and Graham


----------



## GalacticGhost (Jan 10, 2016)

In Lumatown:

Tier 1: None
Tier 2: Rudy, Poppy, Felicity
Tier 3: Eugene
Tier 4: Wendy, Hazel
Tier 5: Alfonso, Melba, Frobert, Olaf

All of them except for Olaf, Frobert and maybe Hazel are dreamies.

In Pearlsey:

Tier 1: None
Tier 2: Francine
Tier 3: None
Tier 4: Ribbot, Peanut
Tier 5: Henry, Ricky, Simon, Rhonda

Pearlsey's a fairly new town, so the villagers that live there are my five starters plus two move-ins. None of them are my dreamies (which is intentional because I haven't decided on where my dreamies' houses will go yet).


----------



## aericell (Jan 10, 2016)

Tier 1: None
Tier 2: Flurry
Tier 3: Bruce, Mira
Tier 4: Bluebear, Filbert, Hamlet, Shep
Tier 5: Bettina, Blaire, Queenie


----------



## picturescrazy (Jan 10, 2016)

Tier 1 - 
Tier 2 - Molly
Tier 3 - 
Tier 4 - Pashmina
Tier 5 - Tex, Marcel, Del, Bella, Tex, Opal, Portia, Flip


Hahaha, I guess most of mine suck. Oddly though Molly is the only one I actually like and would be sad if she moved, and of course she's the highest tier I have. I'm sad about Roscoe too though, who left when I TT'd and even he is a tier 3.


----------



## Kapriznyy (Jan 13, 2016)

Mine, as of this morning:
Tier 1 - *Diana *the snooty deer (wasn't sure I'd like her but I really, really do!)
Tier 2 - *Poppy *the peppy squirrel & *Fuchsia *the uchi deer
Tier 3 - *Lopez *the smug deer & *Bruce *the cranky deer
Tier 4 - *Teddy *the jock bear & *Filbert *the lazy squirrel
Tier 5 - *Melba *the normal koala & *Kidd *the smug goat

I have a reservation for Rosie in a cycling thread, so here's hoping; I had her in my previous town and I miss her quite a bit.
Pretty even mix between tiers overall though.



picturescrazy said:


> Tier 1 -
> Tier 2 - Molly
> Tier 3 -
> Tier 4 - Pashmina
> ...



Your villagers do not suck just because they aren't considered high-tier in terms of how well they sell!  If you don't like them, that's one thing, but tiers aren't the be-all end-all, you know?


----------



## CluelessMayor (Jan 13, 2016)

Tier 1 - Marshal and Lucky
Tier 2 - Bob, Maple, Skye, Coco, Mitzi
Tier 3 - Bruce, Vesta and Tangy
Tier 4 - ~
Tier 5 - ~ 

I like my villagers, but I don't think the tier matters


----------



## Halloqueen (Jan 13, 2016)

Main town
Tier 1: Ankha, Marina, Stitches
Tier 2: Lucky, Octavian, Pietro
Tier 3:
Tier 4:
Tier 5: Beardo, Cobb, Drift, Hans


Secondary town
Tier 1:
Tier 2: Bob, Cherry, Coco, Julian
Tier 3: Drago
Tier 4: Ribbot
Tier 5: Becky, Del, Lucha, Walt


Bird-themed town
Tier 1:
Tier 2: Phoebe
Tier 3: Flora
Tier 4: Gladys, Jacques, Sterling
Tier 5: Cranston, Gloria, Hopper, Knox, Robin


I don't care about the tier lists. I like who I like, and if anything, it gets me most of my dream villagers at little to no cost. 

People really miss out on some great villagers by only ever wanting the same cute cats and such. How is the robot frog not more popular? He looks awesome!


----------



## WynterFrost (Jan 13, 2016)

T1- Lolly
T2- Punchy Bob Francine Chrissy
T3- Kiki Snake Roscoe
T4- 
T5- Monique Stinky


----------



## N a t (Jan 13, 2016)

Since we haven't had an update in a while I'm not sure how to place some of my townies, but my lowest tier villager is Agnes I think. Tier 3?


----------



## Moonlight- (Jan 13, 2016)

City Folk Town
Tier 1-Lolly
Tier 2-Freya
Tier 3-
Tier 4-Rolf
Tier 5-Al, Alice, Anchovy, Rowan, Victoria, Frobert, Queenie

Wow lots of Tier 5 villagers lol. I still love them, in my eyes they're all cuties.

New Leaf Town
Tier 1-Skye
Tier 2-Molly, Cherry
Tier 3-Tangy
Tier 4-
Tier 5-Rocco, Rodney, Egbert, Baabara (just moved out a few days ago), Winnie, Antonio

I can't believe how many cute villagers are in Tier 5!


----------



## picturescrazy (Jan 13, 2016)

> Your villagers do not suck just because they aren't considered high-tier in terms of how well they sell!  If you don't like them, that's one thing, but tiers aren't the be-all end-all, you know?




Oh, I know, I just found it interesting how mine are all in lower tiers and the only one I actually like is the only one in a higher tier. I am not too fond of any of mine tbh, I have lots of favorites in lower tiers, just haven't had the pleasure of having one move in yet


----------



## HungryForCereal (Jan 14, 2016)

main town:

Tier 1 1: marina, beau, marshal,, ankha,fauna
Tier 2: kid cat, eric, woflgang, julian
Tier 3: -
Tier 4: -
Tier 5: henry

second town:
Tier 1: skye, lolly, diana, rosie, marshal, zucker
Tier 2: rudy, 
Tier 3 : fuchsia
Tier 4: Static, savannah
Tier 5:-


----------



## stitchmaker (Jan 14, 2016)

Main Town
Tier 1 Lolly
Tier 4 Teddy
Tier 5 Big Top, Ed, Iggly, Limberg, Paula, Sydney, Tutu and Yuka

Guest Town
Tier 3 O'Hare
Tier 4 Poncho, Blanche, Daisy, Sterling
Tier 5 Angus, Cyrano, Deli, Peggy and Kody

Pretty Town
Tier 2 Fuchsia
Tier 3 Snake
Tier 4 Aurora
Tier 5 Broccolo, Miranda, Quilson, Vic, Boomer and Pate

Newest Town
Tier 1 Fauna, Ankha and Skye
Tier 2 Kyle, Deidre and Cookie
Tier 5 Spork, Peewee, Elise and Teddy.

My favorite town is my main town.  I love all the players from older games.
I did have Muffy in my guest town and wished Peggy was the one to go.  Muffy picked the wrong spot for her house.


----------



## Blueskyy (Jan 14, 2016)

Ok time to repost with some new villagers

Tier 1:  Chief, 
Tier 2:  Maple
Tier 3: Papi
Tier 4: Aurora, Peanut, Blanche, Jacques, Hazel
Tier 5:  Melba, Bill

Melba being one of 2 villagers in the lowest tier confirms to me that tiers are not too accurate, because she should be up there with Maple in tier 2.


----------



## sterlinggina (Jan 14, 2016)

In Berlin:

Tier 1- Marshal, Lolly
Tier 2- Freya,  Tangy
Tier 3-  Mitzi
Tier 4- Shep
Tier 5- Flo, Wart Jr., Nana,  Shari


----------



## skarmoury (Jan 14, 2016)

I only have one town so...

Tier 1: Marshal, Fang
Tier 2: Tia
Tier 3: Willow, Goldie, Papi
Tier 4: Carmen, Daisy, Blanche
Tier 5: Charlise (she's only there for PWPs though hehe)


----------



## Tikikata (Jan 15, 2016)

*Current Villagers:*
*Tier 1:* Stitches, Lolly
*Tier 2:* --
*Tier 3:* Fuchsia
*Tier 4:* --
*Tier 5:* Hans, Naomi, Mott, Henry, Winnie, Peck

*Dreamies:*
*Tier 1:* Rosie, Fang, Stitches
*Tier 2:* Bob, Julien, Drago
*Tier 3:* Bianca, Fuchsia
*Tier 4:* --
*Tier 5:* Hans, Naomi


----------



## Sugar Plum (Jan 15, 2016)

*Current town:*
Tier 1 - Marina
Tier 2 - Phoebe
Tier 3 - Biskit, Bruce
Tier 4 - Daisy, Agnes, Blanche, Anabelle
Tier 5 - Ozzie, Lionel

*Missing dreamies:*
Tier 1 - Stitches
Tier 2 - Molly
Tier 3 - Willow
Tier 4 - Pashmina
Tier 5 - Sly

I like everything I guess.


----------



## visibleghost (Jan 15, 2016)

in my all frog town i think everyone but lily is tier 5 lol.....

in my main town i have a few high tier villagers?? i think lmao??? the most popular villagers i have are marshal, beau, whitney and genji... i also think phoebe is like tier 3 or something idk i dont remember.


----------



## Scully (Jan 15, 2016)

tier 1 - none~
tier 2 - freya, julian, phoebe, poppy
tier 3 - felicity
tier 4 - bluebear, sterling
tier 5 - clay, lionel


----------



## vvingblade (Jan 30, 2016)

*Tier One:* Beau, Chief, Diana, Stitches, Lucky
*Tier Two:* Wolfgang, Bam, Zell
*Tier Four: *Daisy (my baby <3)


----------



## Romaki (Jan 30, 2016)

Tier 1: Diana
Tier 2: Julian
Tier 3: Felicity, Kabuki, Biskit, Cookie
Tier 4: Filbert, Pashmina
Tier 5: Midge, Becky


----------



## scotch (Jan 30, 2016)

a lot of them are 1st and 2nd. 1st tiers ALWAYS come to my campsite.


----------



## Elo (Jan 30, 2016)

Tier 1: Marshal, Lolly, Rosie
Tier 2: Kid Cat, Bam
Tier 3: 
Tier 4: Pashmina, Daisy, Walker, Butch
Tier 5: Annalise


----------



## Fresco3332 (Jan 30, 2016)

In my second town now:

Tier 1- Chief
Tier 2 - Bam, Molly and Zell
Tier 3 - None
Tier 4 - Agent S and Pecan
Tier 5 - Prince, Rocket and Yuka


----------



## twisty (Jan 30, 2016)

Tier 1 - Whitney
Tier 2 - Mitzi, Coco
Tier 3 - Deirdre, Lobo, Drago
Tier 4 - Colton, Peanut


----------



## Blueskyy (Jan 30, 2016)

Tier 1: 
Tier 2: 
Tier 3: Flora, Lily, Papi
Tier 4: Static, Filbert, Aurora
Tier 5: Annalise, Bill, Gala, Henry


----------



## AudyBanana (Jan 30, 2016)

Tier 1: Rosie
Tier 2: Nobody
Tier 3: Mira, Deirdre, Felicity, Cheri, O'Hare, Biskit
Tier 4: Nobody
Tier 5: Blaire, Nan, Stinky


----------



## CJODell62 (Jan 30, 2016)

Out of all three towns:
Tier 1: Lolly
Tier 2: Apollo, Bob, Flora, Maple
Tier 3: Cookie, Felicity
Tier 4: Aurora, Katt
Tier 5: Everyone else


----------



## Rabirin (Jan 31, 2016)

Tier 1:Nobody
Tier 2:Genji, Wolfgang
Tier 3:Nobody
Tier 4ashmina, Dotty
Tier 5:Broffina, Knox, Clay, Nana


----------



## Bam (Jan 31, 2016)

T2: Phoebe
T3: Willow
T5: Henry, Vic, Tammi, Samson, Bella, Bones, Friga, Margie

Most of the coolest villagers are in "tier 5," and it seems mostly boring pretty ones are in high tiers


----------



## MillySoSilly (Jan 31, 2016)

Tier 1: Chief, Whitney, Merengue, Fang, Skye
Tier 2: Julian, Wolfgang
Tier 5: Puddles, Phoebe


----------



## dudeabides (Jan 31, 2016)

These guys are from 2 different towns:

1. Chief, Fang
2. Erik, Fuchsia
3. Biskit, Kiki, Kyle, Bruce, Tom
4. Jeremiah, Filbert, Joey, Cole, Walker, Mint
5. Alfonso, Anchovy, Camofrog, Derwin, Rasher


----------



## skarmoury (Jan 31, 2016)

I restarted my town and it's currently being used for cycling, so like half of this list will be gone soon lol. But anyway:

Tier 1: -
Tier 2: *Fuchsia*
Tier 3: *Biskit*, *Vesta*
Tier 4: Chevre, Merry, Chester
Tier 5: *Hugh*, Purrl

The ones in bold are the ones I'm keeping hee hee. There are a few villagers that I forgot, but it's not like I'm keeping them anyway, I'm just cycling haha.


----------



## Pokes (Jan 31, 2016)

Tier 1: Diana
Tier 2: Molly
Tier 3: Flora, Kabuki, Eugene
Tier 4: None
Tier 5: Bubbles, Canberra, Cranston, Ed. Sly


----------



## Dorian (Jan 31, 2016)

I have five towns and don't keep track. I just invite who I like


----------



## Madalynn (Feb 4, 2016)

1: Ankha, Fang
2: -
3: -
4: Tammy. Bangle, 
5: Avery, Quillson, Peaches, Coach, Sheldon

Ankha is moving out on the 9th.
Tammy is my favorite both because she is cute and because that's my stepmom's name (spelled a little differently) and she passed away last May.
Avery told my lovely friend Ally that there was "nothing special about this town" so I want him to gtfo.
I could do without Quillson, Peaches, and Coach, but Sheldon's always been nice to me and since my new years resolution is to get in shape he's actually been helping me with that (that probably sounds weird, but it's nice to have some motivation, I guess?  Even from a pixel squirrel).

I want a goat or a sheep because I loooove goats and sheep.


----------



## Sdj4148 (Feb 4, 2016)

For Palinoia
1: Rosie, Chief
2: Phoebe, Julian
3: Lilly, Tom
4: -
5: Soleil, Amelia, Deli, Drift

For Sapphire
1: Ankha, Beau
2: Pietro, Bam
3: Mira
4: Carmen
5: Cyrano, Purrl, Tex
So a general diversity of villagers for me


----------



## peachoe (Feb 4, 2016)

1: Marshal, Rosie, Fang, and Ankha 
2: Zell, Tia, and Genji
3: Deirdre
4: Chevre 
5: 

Zell is new and I love him so fair n_n


----------



## beaver (Feb 6, 2016)

Tier 1: Whitney
Tier 2: Kid Cat, Bunnie, Apollo, Freya, Bam
Tier 3: 
Tier 4: Rolf, Daisy
Tier 5: Curly


----------



## Barbara (Feb 6, 2016)

Going to do this again with the villagers I currently have, using this (outdated) popularity list:

Tier 1: Ankha?, Fang
Tier 2: Fuchsia?
Tier 3: Cheri, Biskit, 
Tier 4: -
TIer 5: Curlos?, Bill, Hugh, Crackle?

Bill is moving out tomorrow (unfortunately), and I'm trying to get rid of both Curlos (house placement) and Fuchsia.


----------



## vvingblade (Feb 12, 2016)

Updating with my new villager list!
*Tier 1: * Marshal, Beau, Chief, Diana, Lolly
*Tier 2:* Lucky, Bam, Zell
*Tier 4: * Daisy, Dotty


----------



## heartdrops (Feb 12, 2016)

Tier 1: Fang
Tier 2: Francine, Julian
Tier 3: Cookie, Genji
Tier 4: Pecan, Aurora
Tier 5: Marcie, Rocket

Pecan is moving soon and I need to get rid of Rocket. :<


----------



## erikaeliseh (Feb 12, 2016)

Tier 1 - Beau, Lolly, Diana, Rosie, Marshal, Fauna, Fang, Marina
Tier 2 - Erik, Flurry
Tier 3 - 
Tier 4 -
Tier 5 -


----------



## Wildroses (Feb 13, 2016)

Tier 1:
Tier 2: Punchy, Sprinkle, Octavian
Tier 3:
Tier 4: Roald, Agnes
Tier 5: Kitty, Rhonda, Jitters, Bluebear

Mine is the sort of list you get if just take what the game gives you, and invite a few too many jocks from the campsite by accident. 

I was a little surprised Kitty is five and Agnes was four. I thought it would be the other way around. I've read some pretty nasty comments about Agnes, and I think Kitty is quite pretty but I suppose snooties and an ordinary brown little cat aren't popular.


----------



## Dorian (Feb 13, 2016)

I have five towns, so it could take all day, lol. And honestly, I don't keep track. I am sure all the tiers are represented.


----------



## Kaiserin (Feb 13, 2016)

*Tier 1*: Lolly
*Tier 2*: Lucky
*Tier 3*: Ruby
*Tier 5* Alli, Jitters


----------



## Quagsire. (Feb 13, 2016)

Tier one: Marshal, Rosie, Stitches, Skye, Diana
Tier two: Julian
Tier three: Mira
Not keeping:
Tier three: Kabuki, Olivia
The only villager I got from another town are Skye and Diana, I got the rest from the beautiful art of plot resetting (except Marshal, whos from campsite resseting)
Quite proud of this since my towns just over a week old.


----------



## LinkToTheWorld (Feb 13, 2016)

Mine are all in tiers 1-3. Not because I set out to do that, it's just the way it worked out 

Zucker - tier 1
Marina - tier 1
Whitney - tier 1 
Octavian - tier 2
Erik - tier 2
Zell - tier 2
Bam - tier 2
Lopez - tier 3 (he's actually my favourite after Zucker)
Dierdre - tier 3
Roscoe - tier 3


----------



## lunachii (Feb 13, 2016)

I have 4 in tier 1 and 2 in tier 2 and the rest I'm not really sure, but they're villagers I'm getting out anyway! I don't really think what tier\how popular the villagers are in general are too important though, I have the villagers I have because I like them myself!


----------



## aimeekitty (Feb 13, 2016)

1 - Beau, Merengue
2 - Julian, Flurry, Octavian
3 - Mira, Flora, Willoa
5 - Rory,


----------



## gundam (Feb 13, 2016)

one top tier, all the rest are not even on the tiers


----------



## CJODell62 (Feb 29, 2016)

According to the new popularity list by Alexi:
*Tier 1: Lolly and Maple
*Tier 2: Apollo, Bob, Cookie, Fuchsia
*Tier 3: Felicity and Flora
*Tier 4: Katt
*Tier 5: Aurora, Avery, Bree, Frita, Keaton, Ken, Sydney, Tipper
*Tier 6: Anchovy, Becky, Bertha, Boone, Bud, Clyde, Coach, Elvis, Iggly, Maelle, Rodney

And town wise:
* Westerly: Tier 5.2
* Granada: Tier 4.2
* Croydon: Tier 3.7


----------



## AquaStrudel (Feb 29, 2016)

Tier 1-Marshal
Tier 2-Kid-Cat, Cherry
Tier 3-
Tier 4-Roald, Tammy
Tier 5-Curlos, Monique, Purrl, Bella, Rizzo


----------



## Mink777 (Feb 29, 2016)

Tiers 1, 2, 3, 5, and 6


----------



## laineybop (Feb 29, 2016)

Despite my high profile villagers, I really don't care about the tier system. I got Marshal & Bob because I love them, & I got Zucker & Punchy because I needed a 10th villager & they were the ones I disliked the least. I plan to give Punchy away & resell Zucker for only what I paid for him or at a loss. My villagers were chosen because I like them & many of them I've had in other AC games, so I wanted them in NL also. 

Kid Cat, T2
Blaire, T5
Marshal, T1
Ruby, T3
Zucker, T1
Stinky, T5
Pashmina, T4
Bob, T1
Punchy, T2
Caroline T5


----------



## CJODell62 (Mar 13, 2016)

According to the latest polling:
*Tier 1: Lolly and Maple
*Tier 2: Bob, Fuchsia, Cookie, Apollo
*Tier 3: Flora and Felicity
*Tier 4: Aurora
*Tier 5: Katt, Avery, Bree, Tipper, Sydney, Ken, Frita, Keaton
*Tier 6: Everyone else


----------



## Malsy (Mar 13, 2016)

In my main town:

Tier 1: Marshal, Fauna, Maple, Molly, 

Tier 2: Erik, Rudy, Poppy, 

Tier 4: Pecan

Tier 5: Cally, 

Tier 6: Peck

In my new town:

Tier 2: Erik, Goldie, 

Tier 4: Blanche, Pashmina, 

Tier 6: Frank, Klaus, Tabby, Frobert

Tried to get Maelle (Tier 6) from my campsite but she wouldn't move in because of Klaus' plot  

I like all of my villagers, I try to appreciate them all for what they are and celebrate how unique they all are. I have a lot of popular villagers in my main town, but I didn't pay anything for any of them. Marshal was actually my first camper on June 13, 2013.


----------



## AccfSally (Mar 13, 2016)

*Vista*

Tier 1: Marshal
Tier 2: Francine
Tier 3: Static and Genji
Tier 4: Caroline, Bonbon, Hazel and Snake
Tier 5: Sally
Tier 6: Doc

*Chocolat*

Tier 1: Marshal
Tier 2: Poppy
Tier 3: Drago, Bruce and Carmen
Tier 4: Daisy and Mint
Tier 5: Bree and Agent S
Tier 6: Ricky

*Moonview*

Tier 1: None!
Tier 2: Poppy
Tier 3: Genji and Cole
Tier 4: Blaire, Dotty and Pecan 
Tier 5: Gaston, Frita and Sally
Tier 6: Chadder

Love them all the same, don't treat anyone differently.


----------



## Spongeygirl14 (Mar 13, 2016)

Tier 1: Marina
Tier 2: Goldie, Ankha, Coco, Chrissy, Francine, Phoebe
Tier 3: Flora
Tier 6: Sly, Annabelle

All of these villagers are my Dreamies. I love them to death.


----------



## P. Star (Mar 13, 2016)

Tier 1: Stitches, Fauna, Diana, Merengue and Julian
Tier 2: Lucky, Ankha, Tangy and Tia
Tier 3: Flora


----------



## jasond3 (Mar 13, 2016)

Tier 1: Rosie, Stitches, Marshal
Tier 2: Goldie, Kid Cat, Bunnie, Francine, Chrissy, Maple
Tier 3: N/A
Tier 4: Agent S 
Tier 5: N/A


----------



## gazea9r (Mar 13, 2016)

Tier 1: Ankha, Rosie
Tier 2: Muffy, Rudy, Freya (moving out soon)
Tier 3: Felicity, 
Tier 4:
Tier 5: Bones (trying to move out), Groucho (trying to move out), Marcie (trying to move out)


----------



## galaxysparks (Mar 13, 2016)

Tier 1: Rosie and Ankha
Tier 2: Coco
Tier 3: None
Tier 4: Bluebear, Pashmina
Tier 5: Chadder, Rocco, Rodeo, Tiffany


----------



## Cosmic Gerbil (Mar 20, 2016)

I just looked up my villagers, to see where they were.  

1: Marshal
2: Coco
3: Filbert, Kid Cat
4: Tom, Dotty and Aurora
5: Soleil
6: Rodney

Why are the lovely hammies so low XD


----------



## Bubblebeam (Mar 20, 2016)

Cosmic Gerbil said:


> I just looked up my villagers, to see where they were.
> 
> 1: Marshal
> 2: Coco
> ...



Just wanted to say your username is epic. xD


----------



## Cosmic Gerbil (Mar 20, 2016)

Thank you   Hoping for gerbils in the next Animal Crossing game, I must say!


----------



## Whisper (Mar 20, 2016)

Tier 1: None
Tier 2: Rudy
Tier 3: Static, Muffy, and Jacques
Tier 4: Eugene and Gladys
Tier 5: None
Tier 6: Sparro, Robin, Twiggy, and Doc

 I love my all villagers regardless of tiers. I plan on keeping all of them forever~


----------



## FleuraBelle (Mar 20, 2016)

Tier 1: Marshal, Julian, Marina
Tier 2: Ruby, Lucky
Tier 3: Melba
Tier 4: 
Tier 5: Roald
Tier 6: Al, Mac


----------



## Vickie (Mar 20, 2016)

♥_ Tier 1: Marshal, Diana
Tier 2: Coco, Zucker, Tangy, Apollo
Tier 3: Biskit
Tier 4: Hazel
Tier 5: None
Tier 6: Lyman and Tutu 
i love them all regardless! 
and i hope they never leave me c: _♥
~♚Vickie​


----------



## Blondiexo (Mar 20, 2016)

Tier 1: Lolly, Merengue, Stitches, Julian, Fang
Tier 2: Flurry, Ankha
Tier 4: Fuchsia
Tier 6: Tank (random move in- put his house in the middle of my paths and took out hybrids uhg)


----------



## Fenix (Mar 21, 2016)

Mine are:

Tier 1 - 
Tier 2 - Zucker.
Tier 3 - Kiki, Willow, Shep, Bruce.
Tier 4 - Ribbot, Agnes.
Tier 5 - Eunice.
Tier 6 - Alfonso, Patty.


----------



## wolfie1 (Mar 21, 2016)

Tier 1 - Fang.
Tier 2 - 
Tier 3 - Freya.
Tier 4 - Rolf, Cheri, Savannah.
Tier 5 - Cube.
Tier 6 - Deena, Henry, Flo, Sly.


----------



## Aquari (Mar 21, 2016)

tier 1: all the octos, and ankha
tier 2: merengue, drago, punchy, erik, marshal
tier 3: kyle


----------



## treetops (Mar 21, 2016)

Tier 1: Stitches, Punchy
Tier 2: Erik, Chrissy
Tier 3: Muffy
Tier 4: None
Tier 5: Antonio
Tier 6: Quillson, Olaf, Puck, Pinky

I love them all regardless of which tier they're in. <3


----------



## Aronthaer (Mar 21, 2016)

Tier 1: -
Tier 2: Wolfgang, Apollo
Tier 3: Mira, O'hare
Tier 4: Gladys, Peanut
Tier 5: Gabi, Annalise, Rhonda

 But they're all T1 to me  Especially Mira. Mira's my all-time fave haha


----------



## Leen (Mar 21, 2016)

Town of Jasoom:

Tier 1: Chief, Rosie
Tier 2: -
Tier 3: Snake, Tangy, Deirdre, Peanut, Bruce
Tier 4: Butch, Goldie
Tier 5: Barold

I absolutely love my villagers. If it were up to me, they would all be Tier 1's


----------



## davidlblack (Mar 21, 2016)

1: Marshal
2. Lucky, Flurry, Cookie, Merry
3. Static
4. Rolf, Cheri
5. Idk
6. Stinky, maybe Grizzly?

Used Alexi's list.


----------



## padfoot6 (Mar 21, 2016)

*Enoshima:*
Wolfgang - Tier 2
Daisy - Tier 4 (??? D: but she's so cute)
Tangy - Tier 2
Eugene - Tier 4
Whitney - Tier 1
Skye - Tier 1
Walker - Tier 4
Lucky - Tier 3
Bonbon - Tier 4
Marshal - Tier 1

*Roseport:*
Merengue - Tier 1
Julian - Tier 1
Dierdre - Tier 4
Roscoe - Tier 3
Tia - Tier 2
Chrissy - Tier 2
Francine - Tier 2
Marina - Tier 1
Ankha - Tier 2
Freya - Tier 3


----------



## arbra (Mar 21, 2016)

Tier 1 - Lolly
Tier 4 - Shep, Peanut, Katt, Hazel, Cole
Tier 5 - Broffina, Graham, Ricky, Samson, 

This is who I started out with and still have, but have only been playing for about 2 months.


----------



## Chicha (Mar 21, 2016)

*BWAgency:* (dreamies all obtained)
Tier 1: Stitches, Fauna
Tier 2: Tangy, Apollo, Coco
Tier 3: Lily
Tier 4: -
Tier 5: -
Tier 6: Ava, Joey (for real???), Kevin, Pancetti (????)

*Palacio:* (ongoing obtaining dreamies)
Tier 1: Marshal, Julian
Tier 2: Ankha
Tier 3: Melba
Tier 4: Mira
Tier 5: Yuka
Tier 6: Clay, Freckles, Jitters


----------



## LambdaDelta (Mar 21, 2016)

looking...

t1: Stitches
t2: Ankha, Octavian, Ruby
t3: n/a
t4: Mira, Ribbot, Cheri, Papi, Aurora
t5: n/a
t6: Friga

currently


----------



## CJODell62 (Apr 5, 2016)

According to the latest update by Alexi:
*Tier 1: Lolly, Bob
*Tier 2: Cookie, Maple, Apollo, Felicity
*Tier 3: Flora
*Tier 4: Fuchsia, Aurora, Bree, Katt, Frita
*Tier 5: Sydney, Keaton, Avery
*Tier 6: Everyone else


----------



## Birdinator (Apr 6, 2016)

1: skye
2: kiki, phoebe, francine
3: tom
4: purrl, fuchsia, cheri
5: -
6: olaf


----------



## CJODell62 (May 10, 2016)

I really hope I'm not breaking the rules by doing this, but here are mine according to the latest:
Tier 1: Lolly (#7), Bob (#11)
Tier 2: Apollo (#12), Maple (#13)
Tier 3: Felicity (#4), Cookie (#5), Flora (#15), Fuchsia (#22)
Tier 4: Aurora (#24), Avery (#34), Moe (#41)
Tier 5: Everyone else.


----------



## Kanade Kitty (May 10, 2016)

tier 1: Merengue and Fang
tier 2: Lucky and Bam
tier 3: Willow
tier 4: Chevre, Moe and Chester
tier 5: Canberra and Freckles

you know, somehow i thought Moe would have been in a higher tier because of how popular the other lazy cats are
not that it's significant to me lol
i have a spread of pretty much every tier at the moment


----------



## CJODell62 (May 10, 2016)

Kanade Kitty said:


> tier 1: Merengue and Fang
> tier 2: Lucky and Bam
> tier 3: Willow
> tier 4: Chevre, Moe and Chester
> ...


Most of my villagers are in Tier 5, including all of my snooties, and all of my jocks. Proportionately, my most popular villagers are probably my peppies, all of whom rank in Tier 3.


----------



## Kaiserin (May 10, 2016)

Tier 1: Ankha and Chief
Tier 2: Kid Cat, Wolfgang and Ruby
Tier 3: Pietro 
Tier 4: Agent S
Tier 5: Paula, Drake and Axel


----------



## Whisper (May 10, 2016)

I'm doing this again because I resetted my first town and got a second one. These will be my villager tiers once I get them all.

Pixels

Tier 1: None

Tier 2: Apollo and Muffy

Tier 3: Eugene

Tier 4: Jacques

Tier 5: Sparro, Midge, Twiggy, Robin, Anchovy, and Lucha  

Storm

Tier 1: None

Tier 2: Melba and Genji

Tier 3: Felicity

Tier 4: Vesta, Purrl, and Moe

Tier 5: Ed, Canberra, Ribbot, and Rooney


----------



## Buttonsy (May 10, 2016)

Tier 1 - Marina
Tier 2 - 
Tier 3 - Felicity, Deirdre
Tier 4 - Dotty
Tier 5 - Monty, Marcie, Eunice, Peggy, Opal, Marcel


----------



## Mellyjan3 (May 10, 2016)

Lolly - tier 1
Marshal - tier 1
Cherry - tier 2
Rodney - tier 5
Miranda - tier 5
Shari -  tier 5
Cheri - tier 4
Freya - tier 2

I have a lot of villagers i dont like (freya, lolly, marshal are the only coveted ones lol)
I dont rlly go off of the tiers though. I just happen to like wolves, pups, and cats which happen to be higher up most of the time.


----------



## Invisible again (May 10, 2016)

Tier 1: Marina
Tier 2: Kabuki
Tier 3: Static
Tier 4: Tammy, Mira, Pecan
Tier 5: Kidd, Pompom, Sheldon


----------



## moonrisekingdom (May 10, 2016)

tier one: marshal, lolly, rosie, whitney
tier two: molly
tier three: skye, shep, freya, bam 
tier four: walker


----------



## sineadparade (May 10, 2016)

*Spookle*
Tier One: Stitches, Lolly, Fauna
Tier Two: Kid Cat, Tia
Tier Three: Lopez, Freya
Tier Four: Agnes
Tier Five: Camofrog 

*Wildwood*
Tier One: Diana
Tier Two: Phoebe
Tier Three: Cookie, Eugene
Tier Four: Hamlet
Tier Five: Frank, Victoria, Anchovy, Savannah


----------



## leftTBT (May 10, 2016)

---


----------



## Cascade (May 10, 2016)

Tier One: Diana, Marina, Punchy
Tier Two: Tangy, Maple, Lucky
Tier Three: Static,Henry,Peanut
Tier Four: Dotty
Tier Five: None


----------



## MrGameAndScotch (May 10, 2016)

Tier One: -
Tier Two: Bluebear, Drago
Tier Three: Lucky, Zell
Tier Four: Aurora
Tier Five: Buck, Chops, Gayle, Rocco, Shari

Pretty bottom-heavy group. Though I'm sure I remember most of these being more popular when I got them.


----------



## Katie1313 (May 11, 2016)

Tier 5: Broccolo, Puck, Bree, Penelope
Tier 4: Blaire, Mira
Tier 2: Ruby, Wolfgang
Tier 3: Poppy, Pekoe

Second Town:

Tier 1: Whitney
Tier 2: Merengue
Tier 3: Peanut, Flurry
Tier 5: Mint, Chadder, Rod


----------



## Tueltown (May 11, 2016)

Tier 1: Rosie
Tier 2: Papi and Phoebe 
Tier 4: Annalise, Bunnie, Cally and Soliel 
Tier 5: Anicotti, Ed and Savannah


----------



## etsusho (May 11, 2016)

I'll have to double check this, but currently, I have:
Tier 1 - Bob, Marshal
Tier 3 - Sprinkles, Alice
Tier 4 - Mira
Tier 5 - Cousteau, Anchovy, Elise, Butch, Anabelle
That's probably wrong for some of them, though. I only really pay attention to tiers when I'm trying to buy someone.


----------



## VillagerPurchaser (May 11, 2016)

Tier 1 - Diana, Lolly, Fauna, Rosie, Whitney,  Marina
Tier 2 - Maple
Tier 3 - Poppy, Cherry, Flurry

It's really Tier 1 heavy. Tier 2 would have more if Poppy and Flurry weren't moved down a tier.


----------



## AccfSally (May 11, 2016)

Vista:

Tier 1: Marshal rolls eyes
Tier 2: Francine & Genji
Tier 3: Static
Tier 4: Bonbon, Snake and Doc
Tier 5: Sally, Caroline & Hazel

Chocolat

Tier 1: Marshal
Tier 2: Chrissy
Tier 3: Poppy  I have no sympathy for this, it's kinda funny
Tier 4: Carmen, Cally, Mira and Agent S
Tier 5: Ricky, Sheldon and Mint

Moonview

Tier 1: None!
Tier 2: None!
Tier 3: Flurry Poor, baby 
Tier 4: Hamlet, Tammy and Blaire
Tier 5: Sally, Nibbles, Chadder, Marcie, Ricky and Ozzie


----------



## GardenGnostic (May 11, 2016)

Tier 1 - Lolly, Rosie
Tier 2 - Chrissy
Tier 3 - Static
Tier 4 - Roald, Moe, Avery, 
Tier 5 - Gwen, Curlos


----------



## Kohaku-san (May 11, 2016)

Tier 1- Lolly
Tier 2- Merengue,Tangy, Papi
Tier 3- Bunnie, Vesta
Tier 5- Harry, Hans


That's all I have in my new town so far.
I've got Marshal in my cycling town too.


----------



## CJODell62 (Jun 13, 2016)

Tier 1: Lolly (#2), Beau (#5), Diana (#6)
Tier 2: Maple (#12), Deirdre (#19)
Tier 3: Flora (#2), Cookie (#7), Butch (#9)
Tier 4: Avery (#36), Frita (#50)
Tier 5: Everyone else


----------



## Mink777 (Jun 13, 2016)

Tier 1- Nobody
Tier 2- Nobody
Tier 3- Cookie
Tier 4- Biskit, Walker, Marcel, O'Hare, Blanche
Tier 5- Bones, Chadder, Rasher


----------



## TheGreatBrain (Jun 13, 2016)

I have a lot of towns. Almost all of the villagers are tier 5's.  I do have Molly, Tangy, Maple, and Julian. I know they are higher tiers.


----------



## xInfiniteStars (Jun 13, 2016)

Hearts:
Erik - Tier 2
Whitney - Tier 1
Fauna - Tier 1
Chief - Tier 1
Stitches - Tier 1
Lolly - Tier 1
Molly - Tier 2
Kid Cat - Tier 2
Felicity - Tier 3
Flurry - Tier 2 

Sea Cove:

Bam - Tier 2
Diana - Tier 1
Deirdre - Tier 3
Erik - Tier 2
Bangle - Tier 4
Pierce - Tier 5
Knox - Tier 5
Yuka - Tier 5


----------



## BuckOfTheFawns (Jun 13, 2016)

Tier 1- Fauna, Beau, Marshal, Stitches
Tier 2- Punchy, Rosie, Mitzi, Phoebe
Tier 3- Octavian, Bluebear, Bunnie
Tier 4- Roscoe, Zell, Pierce, Portia
Tier 5- Clay, Ava, Kidd

Hopefully soon Clay will be my only Tier 5.
I hate Ava and Kidd.


----------



## Golden_Purrl (Jun 13, 2016)

I'm just going with AuraMist (my main town) [I have too many other towns!]

Tier 1. Lolly Wolfgang

Tier 2. Whitney Filbert 

Tier 3. Purrl Peanut 

Tier 4 Mira Zell Colton

Tier 5 -

Glad Purrl went to tier 3! Shocked to see Zell and Mira weren't as popular as I thought. Even more shocked to see Whitney in tier 2!  She was at number one not too long ago! (I still want Skye back though,the 16 villager cycle is a big nightmare!)


----------



## Varil (Jun 13, 2016)

Let's see~

Marshal: 1
Muffy: 2
Mira: 4
Genji: 2
Lucky: 2
Static: 3
Whitney: 2
Tangy: 1
Merengue: 2
Kabuki: 2

Haha, so many tier 2s... poor Mira though, I was actually intending to replace her with Agent S :<


----------



## CJODell62 (Jun 13, 2016)

I'm actually hoping to get a Tier 4 villager to move to New York soon, that way I'll have at least one from each tier.


----------



## Fleshy (Jun 14, 2016)

Marshal - 1
Lolly - 1
Fang - 2
The rest are tier 5


----------



## Lord Citron (Jun 14, 2016)

Whitney (2), Drago (3), Bangle (5), Mira (4), Zell (4), Octavian (3), Kabuki (2), Tank (5) ! 

Last time I looked most of them were higher tier, but it seems they've fallen a bit. I love them regardless ^o^


----------



## Rubylena (Jun 14, 2016)

Right now:

Tier 1: Marshal, Apollo
Tier 2: -
Tier 3: Pekoe
Tier 4: Blaire, Hamlet
Tier 5: Greta, Diva, Rod, Penelope

But I plan to have:

Tier 1: -
Tier 2: -
Tier 3: Willow
Tier 4: Grizzly, Agnes
Tier 5: Diva , Dotty, Margie, Anabelle, Bella, Bones

So yeah, definitely not going for most popular xD


----------



## kxku (Jun 14, 2016)

let's see---

- Chief (Tier 1)
- Beau (Tier 1)
- Diana (Tier 1)
- Maple (Tier 2)
- Tia (Tier 2)
- Lopez (Tier 3)
- Cookie (Tier 3)
- Pierce (Tier 4)
- Chow (Tier 5)
- Violet (Tier 5)


----------



## CJODell62 (Jun 14, 2016)

kxku said:


> let's see---
> 
> - Chief (Tier 1)
> - Beau (Tier 1)
> ...


You have four of the same villagers I have. Obviously not all in the same town though.


----------



## treetops (Jun 15, 2016)

My taste in villagers is garbage:

Tier 1: Stitches
Tier 2: Chrissy, Muffy, Erik
Tier 3: Carmen, Tom
Tier 4: -
Tier 5: Olaf, Antonio, Tiffany


----------



## vexnir (Jun 15, 2016)

I will only list 8, leaving out the 2 I don't plan to keep very long.

Tier 1: Chief, Marshal
Tier 2: Kiki, Goldie, Erik, Rudy
Tier 3: -
Tier 4: - 
Tier 5: Hazel, Camofrog

Fun part is that most of the high tier ones I either started with or they moved into my town by themselves. Camofrog and Erik were ones I sought after actively in terms of trades (wilfully manipulated Marshal to move in via plot resetting randoms though,) and Hazel is one of my fave villagers in my current town despite seeming like most of people I know are disgusted by her. I think she is really adorable. ):


----------



## Shax (Jun 15, 2016)

Tier 1: No one!
Tier 2: No one!
Tier 3: Colton
Tier 4: Walker
Tier 5: Hazel, Gala, Timbra, Tammi, Scoot, Frank, Rhonda

For what it's worth, Hazel is tier 1 in my heart.


----------



## CJODell62 (Jun 18, 2016)

As of yesterday:
*Tier 1: Lolly (#2), Beau (#5), Diana (#6)
*Tier 2: Maple (#3), Kyle (#17), Deirdre (#20)
*Tier 3: Flora (#5), Cookie (#10), Butch (#12)
*Tier 4: Cherry (#14), Avery (#36), Frita (#48)
*Tier 5: Everyone else


----------



## skylucario (Jun 18, 2016)

I put a * next to ones I adopted, - next to ones who I saw in the campsite, and • next to ones who moved in randomly (Kid Cat and Marshal have two because I've had them twice). I put a # next to villagers I'm letting go. I also put a ~ next to my dream villagers (though I technically am saving two of those villagers in other towns right now.
As of yesterday...
Tier 1: Marshal•* (7) and Stitches• (8)
Tier 2: Kid Cat•* (21), Punchy* (22), and Merengue~*(24)
Tier 3: Butch-(42), Ruby#-(44), Eugene•(46), Willow#-(48)
Tier 4: Cherry~•(74) and Dotty~(had her in CF)(109--Finally not tier 5 <3)
Tier 5: Baabara• and Pippy#-

Funny how all the villagers I'm not keeping moved in through the campsite!


----------



## Sweetley (Jun 19, 2016)

At the moment:

Tier 1: Whitney, Stitches
Tier 2: /
Tier 3: Pietro
Tier 4: /
Tier 5: Mott, Diva, Croque, Tammi, Kidd


----------



## blossum (Jun 19, 2016)

Tier 1: Stitches, Chief, Diana, Beau
Tier 2: --
Tier 3: Melba, Bam
Tier 4: Zell
Tier 5: Renee, Patty, Twiggy


----------



## CJODell62 (Jul 2, 2016)

Tier 1: Diana (#1), Lolly (#4), Beau (#15)
Tier 2: Maple (#16), Kyle (#20), Cookie (#22), Flora (#28)
Tier 3: Deirdre (#2), Cherry (#27)
Tier 4: Butch (#15)
Tier 5: Everyone else


----------



## Hoji (Jul 2, 2016)

Tier 1: No one
Tier 2: No one
Tier 3: No one
Tier 4: No one
Tier 5: Miranda, Gaston, Nate, Boone, Deena

I don't mind the Tier List, I like them all! .......... Gaston is a little.. strange tho. 
I was slightly (quite) shocked when I first talked to him -from behind-, thinking it was a cute female rabbit.

-Edit- Ah, yes, I just started playing today.


----------



## lovendor (Jul 5, 2016)

I feel a little proud because some of my original villagers (bolded) were already quite up in the tiers (?꒳`)

Tier 1 - *Stitches* and Ankha
Tier 2 - *Skye, Bam*, and Kyle
Tier 3 - *Bluebear*
Tier 4 - Margie and Shari
Tier 5 - Sylvia and Aurora


----------



## Svive (Jul 5, 2016)

Tier 1: Marina, Zucker, Ankha, Stitches
Tier 2: Flora
Tier 3: Papi, Lily, Daisy
Tier 4: Deli


----------



## LunaLight (Jul 5, 2016)

Tier 1 - Diana, Marina, Stitches, Fauna, Julian
Tier 2 - Merengue, Chrissy, Francine
Tier 3 - Pietro
Tier 4 - Poppy
Tier 5 - None


----------



## I_Jessie_12_xx (Jul 5, 2016)

Lol I started like 10 mins ago so mine are...

Tier 1- Whitney
Tier 2- Goldie
Tier 3- None
Tier 4- Ruby
Tier 5- Peewee and Goose


----------



## AmyLilu (Jul 5, 2016)

Unsurprisingly Rosie and O'Hare are two of my favorite villagers, but I was sad to see Annalise so low on the list, she is a lovely villager if you give her the time and really quite sweet with her pink mane! 
Tier 1:
Rosie 
Tier 3:
O'Hare
Tier 4:
Poncho
Tier 5:
Annalise
Ozzie
Mott
Avery
Canberra
Tipper


----------



## Whisper (Jul 5, 2016)

Tier 1- None
Tier 2- Phoebe
Tier 3- Eugene
Tier 4- Jacques
Tier 5- Sparro, Midge, Robin, Lucha, Twiggy, Anchovy, and Knox.


----------



## CJODell62 (Jul 6, 2016)

I have a lot of Tier 5's.


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (Jul 6, 2016)

Tier 1- Marshal, Stitches, Beau, Marina
Tier 2- Maple
Tier 3- Cookie
Tier 4-
Tier 5- Frita, Timbra, Peewee, Spork


----------



## RusticMan (Jul 6, 2016)

New town I recently started. Ended up with a few decent villagers. 

Tier 1- Fang, Jullian
Tier 2- Sprinkle, Felicity
Tier 3- 
Tier 4-
Tier 5- Aurora, Pango, Kitty, Samson,Canberra


----------



## Lightspring (Jul 6, 2016)

Here's mine, according to Chrystina's Villager Popularity List:

Tier 1: Marshal, Stitches, Lolly, Rosie, Diana, Molly
Tier 2: Zucker, Pekoe, Merengue
Tier 3: None
Tier 4: Tammy
Tier 5: None


----------



## moonford (Jul 7, 2016)

Tier 1: Diana ~ Julian ~ Zucker
Tier 2 ~ Phoebe ~ Flora ~ Sprinkle ~ Flurry
Tier 4 ~ Ruby
Tier 5 ~ Antonio

I dislike tier lists and how they make my baby Antonio & Ruby look bad. ;o;


----------



## CJODell62 (Jul 11, 2016)

Tier 1: Diana (#1), Lolly (#4), Beau (#6)
Tier 2: Maple (#1), Kyle (#16), Cookie (#17)
Tier 3: Deirdre (#2), Flora (#15), Bluebear (#18), Cherry (#24)
Tier 4: Butch (#15)
Tier 5: Everyone else


----------



## Foxxie (Jul 11, 2016)

No idea... honestly!  I think a few of them are pretty high up, but it's not something I am particularly bothered about


----------



## moonford (Jul 11, 2016)

Tier 1: Diana | Julian | Zucker
Tier 2: Flurry | Sprinkle
Tier 3: Flora | Static
Tier 4: Agnes
Tier 5: Antonio | Bertha


----------



## OhDeerieMe (Jul 11, 2016)

Tier 1: Fauna
Tier 2: Erik
Tier 3: Bianca
Tier 4: Olivia, Static, Jacques, Frita
Tier 5: Penelope, Henry
(I'm not including Boone because he just moved permanently to my boyfriend's town)

Popularity doesn't effect my perception of villagers at all. Fauna was my favorite from the beginning before I even knew she was popular (she was in my original 5), and Penelope is also one of my very favorites. Her picture on the wiki isn't great, but in-game she is sooo cute! When I saw her in my campsite I snatched her up. Henry is also beloved and really I just love all of my villagers. The only one of my villagers I wanted before I got him was Erik, and I didn't trade for him online. My boyfriend got him in his campsite shortly before I got Boone so we decided to trade.

I can see why the top villagers are popular, but I feel like not enough people give tier 5 villagers a chance. I saw on another thread that someone actually hates all the tier 5 villagers! There are so many I find that hard to even believe. Just because they are tier 5 doesn't mean they're not great, and even the least popular villagers are loved by somebody. Heck, I really dislike Jambette as most do (can't stand those lips), but I read once that someone liked her because they pretended she was a sassy black woman, which I find hilarious.


----------



## Sweetley (Jul 11, 2016)

Tier 1: Whitney, Chief, Stitches
Tier 2: Rudy, Fuchsia, Genji
Tier 3: Pietro, Apollo
Tier 4: Hazel
Tier 5: Hippeux


----------



## paintedwings (Jul 11, 2016)

Tier 1: Whitney, Stitches, Rosie, Fauna
Tier 2: Rudy, Erik, Felicity
Tier 3: Mira, Static
Tier 4: Pecan

The tiers have never bothered me that much, I always just go for the villagers I like


----------



## CJODell62 (Jul 11, 2016)

Whiteflamingo said:


> Tier 1: Diana | Julian | Zucker
> Tier 2: Flurry | Sprinkle
> Tier 3: Flora | Static
> Tier 4: Agnes
> Tier 5: Antonio | Bertha


You have three of the same villagers that I have.


----------



## CJODell62 (Jul 26, 2016)

As of July 18th:
Tier 1: Diana (#1), Lolly (#5), Beau (#6), Maple (#10)
Tier 2: Kyle (#11), Cookie (#16), Deirdre (#28)
Tier 3: Flora (#14), Bluebear (#15), Cherry (#24)
Tier 4: Butch (#44), Moe (#47)
Tier 5: Everyone else


----------



## Lethalia (Jul 26, 2016)

Tier 1 | Ankha
Tier 2 | Mitzi, Muffy
Tier 3 | 
Tier 4 | Celia, Roscoe, 
Tier 5 | Iggly, Truffles, Hans, Egbert, Victoria


----------



## moonbunny (Jul 26, 2016)

Tier 1: Ankha
Tier 2: Coco, Kiki
Tier 3: Phoebe, Pietro, Ruby
Tier 4: Purrl
Tier 5: Knox, Marcel, Sterling


----------



## OFFICIALJOHNCENA (Jul 26, 2016)

Tier 1: Diana, Lolly
Tier 2: Skye, Phoebe, Pietro, Bunnie
Tier 3: Bones
Tier 4: 
Tier 5: Angus, Stinky

other town:

Tier 1: Diana
Tier 2: Mitzi, Cookie, Pompom, Lobo
Tier 3: 
Tier 4: Tex, Rowan
Tier 5: Gruff, Pewee


----------



## strawberrigod (Jul 26, 2016)

Tier 1: Merengue, Fauna, Diana
Tier 2: Zucker, Coco
Tier 4: Gayle
Tier 5: Croque, Tiffany, Jacques, Pippy


----------



## SilkSpectre (Jul 26, 2016)

Tier 1- Ankha, Julian, Whitney
Tier 2- none atm
Tier 3- Fuchsia
T4- none atm
t5- Tiffany<333

The rest are move-outs: Frita, Carmen, Drake, Mac, Aurora


----------



## Aleigh (Jul 26, 2016)

My town is very disperse. I've got them from all over.

T1: Whitney
T2: Muffy, Flurry, Cookie
T3: Apollo
T4: Tom
T5: Curlos, Pierce, Midge


----------



## Lightspring (Jul 26, 2016)

Here's mine:

Tier 1- Stitches, Merengue, Lolly, Fauna, Marshal, Diana

Tier 2- Rosie, Molly, Zucker, Maple

Tier 3- None

Tier 4: None

Tier 5: None


----------



## amanda1983 (Jul 26, 2016)

It was interesting (if laborious) to find out my villager tiers. I forget just how many villagers there are in this game lol! I used this guide to find out mine : 
http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?354714-Villager-Popularity-List

TreeTown 
Tier 5 Sly
Tier 1 Skye
Tier 4 Blaire
Tier 2 Wolfgang 
Tier 5 Angus
Tier 5 Ed
Tier 2 Drago
Tier 5 Flo
Tier 1 Stitches
Tier 5 Miranda

Town of Clown
M - Antonio
Tier 3 Apple
Tier 4 Biskit
Tier 3 Static
Tier 5 Amelia
Tier 5 Hans
Tier 4 Nana
Tier 3 Cherry
Tier 4 Tom
Tier 4 Joey

I'm not surprised I don't have too many of the most popular ones as I've never coveted any villager or tried to bring specific ones in for a theme or anything. I am surprised to feel a bit disappointed that my Sly and Angus are rated so poorly though - what's not to love about a camo print croc (yeah, it's an alligator but it's snout looks like a croc and everyone who's seen it thinks it is a croc)? Or a cow called Angus?? I'm a mostly vegetarian but even I laughed at that joke! His catchphrase is usually "McMoo!" as my partner eats the McDonald's Angus burger thingy sometimes.


----------



## MochiACNL (Jul 26, 2016)

Tier 1: Beau*
Tier 1: Lolly*
Tier 2: Poppy*
Tier 3: Flora
Tier 4: Mint
Tier 5: Becky
Tier 5: Angus
Tier 5: Ed
Tier 5: Tammi

I'm trying to get rid of (Maybe Tammi, Flora and Mint), Becky, Angus, and Ed but they are so stubborn, I stg. I'd happily give away any Tier 3s - Tier 5s that I currently have.


----------



## CJODell62 (Jul 27, 2016)

Diana's been the #1 most sought after villager for the last three updates in a row.


----------



## LinkToTheWorld (Jul 27, 2016)

As of now - 

Tier 1 - Marshal, Julian, Fang, Fauna, Skye, Stitches 
Tier 2 - Erik, Goldie, Cookie, Rudy

Despite all mine being in the top tiers, it wasn't intentional. Erik/stitches/fauna/fang/Rudy/marshal and all my top favourite dreamies.

Tier 4 is actually my favourite villager tier on the whole


----------



## namiieco (Jul 27, 2016)

1 Ankha merengue 
2 zucker marina
3 Octavian cherry blaire
4
5 pate

Btw there are not ally my dreamies


----------



## xara (Jul 27, 2016)

Current villagers:

Tier 1: Lolly, Beau, Fauna, Skye 
Tier 2: Tangy, Francine
Tier 3: Lopez, Apple
Tier 4: None
Tier 5: Hazel, Ozzie 

Dream villagers: 

Tier 1: Lolly, Beau, Fauna, Skye
Tier 2: Tangy, Rudy, Zell
Tier 3: Lopez, Bruce
Tier 4: None
Tier 5: Hazel


----------



## Megatonez (Jul 27, 2016)

Tier 1: Marshal (random move in), Julian (adopted), Merengue (campsite) 
Tier 2: Rudy (starting villager), Drago (adopted) 
Tier 3: Phoebe (adopted) 
Tier 4: Lobo (adopted), Portia (starting villager) 
Tier 5: Amelia (adopted), Tutu (starting villager) 

As long as no one moves out, these will be the permanent residents of Slipknot.


----------



## otomatoe (Jul 27, 2016)

Let me see..

Tier 1: Merengue
Tier 2: Muffy, Erik
Tier 3: Static
Tier 4: Vesta, Shep, Dotty, Lobo, Snake
Tier 5: Amelia


----------



## Altarium (Jul 27, 2016)

I have...

Tier 1: Julian, Diana, Fauna
Tier 2: Coco, Sprinkle, Flora
Tier 3: Phoebe, Octavian
Tier 4: Poppy
Tier 5: Hamphrey


----------



## CJODell62 (Aug 1, 2016)

Based on Chrystina's list, as of July 30th:
Tier 1: Diana (#2), Lolly (#5), Beau (#6)
Tier 2: Kyle (#6), Cookie (#10), Maple (#16), Bluebear (#25)
Tier 3: Deirdre (#5), Flora (#14), Cherry (#23)
Tier 4: Butch (#21), Moe (#43), Frita (#48)
Tier 5: Anchovy, Avery, Bertha, Becky, Boone, Bree, Caroline, Clyde, Coach, Elvis, Katt, Keaton, Maelle, Peck, Rodney, Sydney, Victoria


----------



## milku-chan (Aug 1, 2016)

Tier 1: Merengue, Tia
Tier 2: Diana, Marshal
Tier 3: Chrissy, Francine 
Tier 4: Dierdre, Coco
Tier 5: Kid Cat (He sadly moved in when Fuchsia slipped..)
These are pretty much Super Favorite, Very Favorite, Favorite, Less Favorite but still Favorite, and "pls no".


----------



## CJODell62 (Aug 1, 2016)

milku-chan said:


> Tier 1: Merengue, Tia
> Tier 2: Diana, Marshal
> Tier 3: Chrissy, Francine
> Tier 4: Dierdre, Coco
> ...


Kid Cat is Tier 3, not Tier 5.


----------



## HungryForCereal (Aug 1, 2016)

keep in mind that i haven't been to the villager popularity list for a long time so whatever i categorize my villagers into whatever tier in this post is all from the tiers they were in when i last saw the popularity list. 

beau- tier 1
wolfgang- tier 2
ankha- tier 1
marina - tier 1
flurry - tier 2
cranston- tier 4
henry - tier 5
kid cat - tier 2
tabby - tier 5

second town:
skye- tier 1
fuchsia - tier 3
rudy - tier 4
lolly - tier 1
rosie- tier 1
zucker- tier 1
marshal tier 1
static - tier 3
diana - tier 1


----------



## BlackCatCrossing (Aug 1, 2016)

Ctap, I forget most of the time due to the tier list always changing but it's like, mostly tier 1-2's. Correct me if I'm wrong
Marshal, Merengue, Lolly - Tier 1
 Coco, Ankha, Fang, Stitches,Skye, - Tier 2


----------



## lulu112 (Aug 1, 2016)

Most of mine are tier 5 cuz I recently restarted  I have a few tier 2 villagers tho


----------



## littletwinclouds (Aug 1, 2016)

tier 2: muffy
tier 3: daisy
tier 4: bill
tier 5: blaire, camofrog, clyde, jitters, nibbles & tammy

at this stage muffy is the only one i am looking to move out... something about her annoys me so much, i can't quite put my finger on it. tbh i think lots of tier 5 villagers are super underrated!


----------



## Altarium (Aug 1, 2016)

CJODell62 said:


> Kid Cat is Tier 3, not Tier 5.



Well, Tia is not tier 1, Diana and Marshal are not 2, Chrissy and Francine aren't 3 and Deirdre and Coco are not 4. What list did they use?


----------



## CJODell62 (Aug 29, 2016)

My villagers as of the August 26th update
Tier 1: Lolly (#2), Beau (#6), Diana (#14)
Tier 2: Bluebear (#9), Cookie (#10), Kyle (#26), Maple (#27)
Tier 3: Deirdre (#8), Cherry (#14), Flora (#16)
Tier 4: Butch (#20), Frita (#30)
Tier 5: Anchovy, Avery, Becky, Bertha, Boone, Bree, Caroline, Clyde, Coach, Elvis, Katt, Keaton, Maelle, Moe, Peck, Rodney, Sydney, Victoria


----------



## Sheando (Aug 29, 2016)

I'm pretty sure most of mine are Tier 5. 

Tier 1: Lolly
Tier 2: Bluebear
Tier 3: Willow
Tier 4: Deli, Vesta, Snake
Tier 5: Antonio, Lionel, Walt, Benjamin

Apparently Deli and Willow are more popular than I realized...


----------



## AlienLiaru (Aug 29, 2016)

Tier 1: Diana
Tier 2: Lucky, Wolfgang, Chrissy
Tier 4: Vesta
Tier 5: Bud, Keaton, Moe, Olaf, Hazel


----------



## chapstick (Aug 29, 2016)

Tier 1 - Stitches
Tier 2 -
Tier 3 - 
Tier 4 - Hopper, Jacques,
Tier 5 - Midge, Tank, Curlos, Hans, Rory, Groucho,

I can't find Pashmina. Hans, Rory, Groucho, and Hopper I got from voids. I should ask people to empty those more.


----------



## creamyy (Aug 29, 2016)

Tier 1 - Marshal, Stitches, Beau
Tier 2 - Sprinkle, Fuchsia
Tier 3 - N/A
Tier 4 - Carmen, Chevre
Tier 5 - Scoot, Monique, Yuka

Surprisingly enough, my Tier 1 villagers, apart from Stitches, were random move ins that I couldn't let go.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Aug 30, 2016)

*Tier 1:*  Marshal, Diana, Fauna, Stitches, Merengue, Ankha, and Rosie

*Tier 2:*  Kid Cat, Francine, and Chrissy


----------



## cornimer (Aug 30, 2016)

Tier 1: Julian, Flurry
Tier 2:
Tier 3: Poppy
Tier 4: Hamlet, Tom
Tier 5: Agent S, Angus, Walker, Yuka


----------



## buttonfactories (Aug 30, 2016)

Most of mine are mid or bottom-tier, except for Marshal who I was lucky enough to get from the beginning. I love them just the same though


----------



## TheTangySkitty (Aug 30, 2016)

Teir 1- Rosie
Teir 2- Cheif,Pekoe
Teir 3- None
Teir 4- Margie
Teir 5- Becky,Charlise,Katt,Tucker,Tex
Most of mine are teir 5 :/


----------



## CJODell62 (Aug 31, 2016)

lulu112 said:


> Most of mine are tier 5 cuz I recently restarted  I have a few tier 2 villagers tho


Don't feel too bad. In my first town, Westerly, all but one of my villagers are Tier 5, with Flora (Tier 3) being the sole exception. I should note though that I adore all of my villagers regardless of what tier they place in.


----------

